# Pakistan's Golden age is about to start !!



## Leader

Being optimist about the future of Pakistan, and believe in the will and motivation of the people striving for change, Imran Khan says that Pakistan's Golden Age is about to begin.






InshAllah...

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## z9-ec

I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this before but Imran Khan really struggles to convey his message in Western or non-Urdu media. I maybe wrong. Either he has some insecurities or probably lacks confidence in linguistic ability. Evidently, here he kept on repeating certain things as was the case in past interviews.


----------



## cheekybird

z9-ec said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this before but Imran Khan really struggles to convey his message in Western or non-Urdu media. I maybe wrong. Either he has some insecurities or probably lacks confidence in linguistic ability. Evidently, here he kept on repeating certain things as was the case in past interviews.



Doesnt matter if he keeps repeating as long as he's telling the truth and yes he always makes sence what he says,and u wrong so far the interviews ive seen of him,he never struggled in talking to western media.on a lighter note at least he doesnt keeps repeating sub se pehle pakistan n meaning the opposite!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

cheekybird said:


> Doesnt matter if he keeps repeating as long as he's telling the truth and yes he always makes sence what he says,and u wrong so far the interviews ive seen of him,he never struggled in talking to western media.on a lighter note at least he doesnt keeps repeating sub se pehle pakistan n meaning the opposite!!!



Well, it's too early to say 'Golden age' and all that rhetoric. Even IF he comes into power he faces severe difficulties in the form of repayments to WB, ADB, IMF and god know's who else PPP has taken loans from. Even KSA and Kuwait have refused to offer any further concessions. It easy to say otherwise but being practical is another. He kept repeating unemployment yet offered no specific solution. With regards, to Sub say pehle Pakistan all I can say is your perception is wrong and time will prove it. What's the rush?


----------



## cheekybird

Sir the time he was given,he couldnt go much into too much details,yup u r right time will prove things,lets hope for the best.


----------



## A1Kaid

If not a "Golden Age" may be a Bronze age, at this stage considering contemporary circumstances that would be a beneficial incline for Pakistan. I think Imran Khan has some good ideas and policies for domestic issues but regional and foreign policy he has to modify and improve in that field. Hopefully, his think-tank will guide him on becoming a more astute leader.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

PK has suffered enough, it is time to develop. God bless and good luck

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## AstanoshKhan

The only leaders (in my life time) who could take onto Intl. media no matter what kind of questions were asked, and that was Benazir, Musharraf and now Imran Khan. Anyway Benazir and Musharraf is a history now and Imran Khan is the way forward to look for. 

Here he talked to CNN just after that interview with CNBC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Only Golden Age Pakistan had was during Ayub Khans rule, that time Pakistan was considered a model for countries. today pakistan is the worst of the worst a golden age is going overboard.
you will only achieve a golden age when Pakistan is
Deradicalized
Protection for Minorities
Education Focus
Stop begging the world for cash
Less corrupt
Economy up and running
Jinnah's Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani

Good luck to the pakistani people. May this year bring prosperity for those who have had years of misfortune.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sonic_boom

keep on dreaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abhishek_

Sonic_boom said:


> keep on dreaming



tool, wht the hell is wrong with you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Abhishek_ said:


> PK has suffered enough, it is time to develop. God bless and good luck



Pakistan is still suffering from the Sins of it's past and going against what it's founding father wanted. from the loss of East Pakistan to Supporting the Insurgents in the 80's with the radicalization, Pakistani's are just getting what they have started.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

If I were Pakistan I would expel all the Afghan Refugees and follow India's policy on what it does to Bangladeshi's with the BSF Afghans not only badmouth Pakistan but also a drain on pakistan.


----------



## Leader

A1Kaid said:


> If not a "Golden Age" may be a Bronze age, at this stage considering contemporary circumstances that would be a beneficial incline for Pakistan. I think Imran Khan has some good ideas and policies for domestic issues but regional and foreign policy he has to modify and improve in that field. Hopefully, his think-tank will guide him on becoming a more astute leader.



actually throughout our national life, the Foreign or regional policy has been made by people who are trained for tactical level decisions, and our whole national vision of foreign and regional affairs has been limited to their vision.

I do understand that its hard to un-educate yourself, to adopt the vision of a civilian leader, but believe me, its never the place of drug vendor to write the prescription, its always the doctor that one should consult, and I can say with confidence Imran khan is the first doctor that understands the inside and outside problems of Pakistan.

like Jinnah said we want good relations with everybody, and peace within and peace without.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

Ameen!!!!!!!


----------



## Luftwaffe

z9-ec said:


> I'm not sure if anyone else has noticed this before but Imran Khan really struggles to convey his message in Western or non-Urdu media. I maybe wrong. Either he has some insecurities or probably lacks confidence in linguistic ability. Evidently, here he kept on repeating certain things as was the case in past interviews.



IK message is all clear the whole Pakistan and western world/media got it, its you and your mushy who can't get it through your skulls I was annoyed by mqm supporters but the truth is they are not annoying as much as few of mushy supporters are over here. You want to contribute positively don't join and don't comment on threads where you do not belong.

I am not sure after IK tsunami and all those great Jalsas and media coverage with him speaking loud and clear and boldly only jealous ones would call it lack of confidence difference is he does not read from paper as your leaders do.

It is good that IK keeps repeating things a 1000 times so that the message gets through to narrow minded. 

Loser are always losers past rulers have no future, the future awaits for the youth party; IK or some other new revolutionary party!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## fly2012

No matter whether he becomes the new leader or not, wish Pakistani best of luck on economy improvement and social stability. This century belongs to developing world. I also hope China can share some technology and lessons learned during its development with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T90TankGuy

while this does not concern me , i feel that not being able to speak well or use flowing poetic words in no way affects ones ability to do the job well. 
what ever i have heard of IK i feel he might be a good bet for Pakistan . certainly better than the others available.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## z9-ec

Luftwaffe said:


> IK message is all clear the whole Pakistan and western world/media got it, its you and your mushy who can't get it through your skulls I was annoyed by mqm supporters but the truth is they are not annoying as much as few of mushy supporters are over here. You want to contribute positively don't join and don't comment on threads where you do not belong.



Did I hit a nerve? 

Nonetheless, it's a free world. I have my constitutional right of free speech. I will comment and share views where I deem fit. No need to lecture me on that kid. 



> I am not sure after IK tsunami and all those great Jalsas and media coverage with him speaking loud and clear and boldly only jealous ones would call it lack of confidence difference is he does not read from paper as your leaders do.



Jealous? lol. Would love to hear your views on JUIF jalsa 



> It is good that IK keeps repeating things a 1000 times so that the message gets through to narrow minded.
> 
> Loser are always losers past rulers have no future, the future awaits for the youth party; IK or some other new revolutionary party!



Not even worthy of a reply.


----------



## newdelhinsa

The kind of Potential Pakistan has can make it a nation like in G-20 within 4-5 years and top 10-8 within 6-8 years. Pakistan can become energy hub within 5 years. 

But why it is not happening is a question to ponder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Splurgenxs

if Prosperity in Pakistan comes with the opportunity for Pakistan to understand tht fighting and wars are not the way to go ...then i think all Indians root for the onset of a new golden age for Pakistan...ushering in greater liberalism and happier times.


----------



## Splurgenxs

with all those ridiculing IMrankhan on hiis foreign appeasement ...

Imran khan is doing what all ur leaders should have done much earlier...Being proactive in attracting people towards pakistan ,and hence attracting Investments ; projecting a prosperous and progressive face to the world community.

People do not see if tht man is looking good on television ...unlike some Pakistanis who seem to be infatuated with looks and personality; all they see is if hes getting the right messages across ..

On the contrary the more un-eloquent a person is the more genuine he appears.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

GOLDEN AGE!!!!!!
i doubt that. there's no golden age for any country of the world
3rd world war is soon


----------



## Al Bhatti

A1Kaid said:


> If not a "Golden Age" may be a Bronze age, at this stage considering contemporary circumstances that would be a beneficial incline for Pakistan. I think Imran Khan has some good ideas and policies for domestic issues but regional and foreign policy he has to modify and improve in that field. Hopefully, his think-tank will guide him on becoming a more astute leader.



Bronze age is far far far better than the almost medieval ages (Political wise and social wise) that Pakistan is in.


----------



## Veritas

Hope and Change.. too much Obama playbook. I like Imran Khan, but I do not see anything on his resume that suggests he would be a good administrator. He is surrounding himself with the same set of power brokers who for years enjoyed proximity to Power. The Symbolism is charming, but the substance is lacking.


----------



## kas786

It is too early right now to say that the Golden Age for Pakistan is starting. Prejudgement and blind faith to a party, things that have ruined in Pakistan in the past, are being repeated like usual. I'm not with Imran Khan neither against him, but if he is able to do good for Pakistan then I will support him 100%. But for now, I will reserve my judgement (and you should too) because actions speak louder than words.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mech

newdelhinsa said:


> But why it is not happening is a question to ponder.


 
Probably because all that trip is simply hype.


----------



## livingdead

Reminds us of Obama campaign.


----------



## Black Widow

newdelhinsa said:


> The kind of Potential Pakistan has can make it a nation like in G-20 within 4-5 years and top 10-8 within 6-8 years. Pakistan can become energy hub within 5 years.
> 
> But why it is not happening is a question to ponder.


 
highly optimistic coment what make u to think that pakistan has potential. do you have anything to support your assertion?


----------



## Leader

hinduguy said:


> Reminds us of Obama campaign.



you are most welcome to follow your leader

http://www.defence.pk/forums/u-s-fo...rception-familiar-rhetoric-failed-record.html

spare us.


----------



## newdelhinsa

Mech said:


> Probably because all that trip is simply hype.



No its not a hype, trust my words I am an Indian and with good qualification (I would't mention my degrees/PGD/Dip)


----------



## Archie

I dont think you need Imran Khan to tell you that PPP-Zardari Rule has been the Dark ages of Pakistan


----------



## Solomon2

When in history has a people been blessed by a "Golden Age" when they are deprived of law, order, and liberty?

_If terrorism is your entry ticket to power, why should you name it as the foremost state-destroying factor? Corruption is much better as the single problem rendering the state dysfunctional._ - Khaled Ahmed

Is truly Pakistanis' vision to be able to enter a Golden Age without defeating the tyrants who rule by fear from within? Or is the vision that of a Golden Age that will be "golden" only for a select few?


----------



## Leader

Solomon2 said:


> When in history has a people been blessed by a "Golden Age" when they are deprived of law, order, and liberty?
> 
> _If terrorism is your entry ticket to power, why should you name it as the foremost state-destroying factor? Corruption is much better as the single problem rendering the state dysfunctional._ - Khaled Ahmed
> 
> *Is truly Pakistanis' vision to be able to enter a Golden Age without defeating the tyrants who rule by fear from within? Or is the vision that of a Golden Age that will be "golden" only for a select few?*



Whats your guess Jack?


----------



## SHAMK9

i still dont understand y we took soo many immigrants frm afghanistan, p.s ik is the best politician ever


----------



## TOPGUN

The time has come for Pakistan and it's people to stop suffering hopefully with Imran Khan's new gov we can achive that. It is time for a better Pakistan the time has simply come and we won't stop now so help us GOD ..may GOD have mercey on us and may GOD bless Pakistan.


----------



## Icewolf

imran khan is awesome! he wants good relations with our brothers to the east and he is sincere and will put our gdp growth to 12% and kick out the traitor afghan immigrants inshaallah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

newdelhinsa said:


> The kind of Potential Pakistan has can make it a nation like in G-20 within 4-5 years and top 10-8 within 6-8 years. Pakistan can become energy hub within 5 years.
> 
> But why it is not happening is a question to ponder.


 
Well it is in N11 countries list BUT WE WANT MORE


----------



## Luftwaffe

z9-ec said:


> Did I hit a nerve?



No you don't have that element to hit my nerve, It takes alot and I'm far from being ever provoked, your post content are always below average popping up in any IK Threads and posting mushy kay azeem karnamay.

Yes, JUIF jalsa was large enough so was lahore jalsa so what is your point, why I reminded you of IK's Jalsa was in context to the point of IK being confident with confidence and being bold. 

Improve your quality of posts and stop popping up in Threads where you do not belong world is tired if listening to jhotay karnamay.


----------



## Icewolf

i saw a JUIF jalsa. they were packed in the streets with mullahs rounding up all the brainwashed people (sheep).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

looking at the choices, IK is the best. other than that, don't vote. but what good will that do? MQM will just vote for you if you are in karachi.


----------



## Kazhugu

people are believing a bit too much in imran....hope he doesnt turn out to be a damp squib....





NeutralCitizen said:


> If I were Pakistan I would expel all the Afghan Refugees and follow India's policy on what it does to Bangladeshi's with the BSF Afghans not only badmouth Pakistan but also a drain on pakistan.



yaar..the thing is unlike bangladeshis afghans have guns and will shoot back...


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Kazhugu said:


> people are believing a bit too much in imran....hope he doesnt turn out to be a damp squib....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yaar..the thing is unlike bangladeshis afghans have guns and will shoot back...



Some blood will have to be spilled for the greater good.


----------



## Icewolf

Kazhugu said:


> people are believing a bit too much in imran....hope he doesnt turn out to be a damp squib....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yaar..the thing is unlike bangladeshis afghans have guns and will shoot back...


 
He is the only option for us... We are getting sick of this regime and if this Zardari dog doesn't go away there will be a revolt like in Syria or Egypt.


----------



## RazPaK

> imran khan is awesome! he wants good relations with our brothers to the east and he is sincere and will put our gdp growth to 12% and kick out the traitor afghan immigrants inshaallah!



Speak for youself son. They are not my friends nor brothers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> He is the only option for us... We are getting sick of this regime and if this Zardari dog doesn't go away there will be a revolt like in Syria or Egypt.



Musharraf is another option, personally Zardari needs to be given a trial and hanged just like what is going to happen to Mubarak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

RazPaK said:


> Speak for youself son. They are not my friends nor brothers.


 
They are from the same soil as you. Why do you hate Bharats so much?


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> He is the only option for us... We are getting sick of this regime and if this Zardari dog doesn't go away there will be a revolt like in Syria or Egypt.



Why not a Tunisian Fruit seller got a gallon of gasoline and lit himself on fire to start a revolution if you want try to do the same and.

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------




Icewolf said:


> They are from the same soil as you. Why do you hate Bharats so much?



Many Reasons, Losing East Pakistan, Better economy then Pakistan, Better Military etc etc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> Why not a Tunisian Fruit seller got a gallon of gasoline and lit himself on fire to start a revolution if you want try to do the same and.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Many Reasons, Losing East Pakistan, Better economy then Pakistan, Better Military etc etc


 
I will do anything it takes to protect Pakistan from this scumm. 

That is no reason to hate anyone. Instead you keep moving them along and helping them.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> I will do anything it takes to protect Pakistan from this scumm.
> 
> That is no reason to hate anyone. Instead you keep moving them along and helping them.



I'm not encouraging for you to lit yourself on fire however if you want start a protest and gather support.

I'm not a Pakistani lol, I'm just telling why Razpak hates India, India-Pakistan relations are on the rise however the kashmir dispute still creates the divide.


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> I'm not encouraging for you to lit yourself on fire however if you want start a protest and gather support.
> 
> I'm not a Pakistani lol, I'm just telling why Razpak hates India, India-Pakistan relations are on the rise however the kashmir dispute still creates the divide.


 
If IK desn't come to power, there will be a protest inshallah.

And yes, I know you're not a Pakistani.


----------



## newdelhinsa

Well I know three solutions for Pakistan's problems.

1. Elect Politicians who can make brave, bold but prompt decisions for economic/energy prosperity Issues and less adventurous, non confronting, slow but mean decisions on foreign policy issues. 

2. Control your abrupt, unpredictable religious itches forever.

3. Shut up and Work Hard.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

newdelhinsa said:


> Well I know three solutions for Pakistan's problems.
> 
> 1. Elect Politicians who can make brave, bold but prompt decisions for economic/energy prosperity Issues and less adventurous, non confronting, slow but mean decisions on foreign policy issues.
> 
> 2. Control your abrupt, unpredictable religious itches forever.
> 
> 3. Shut up and Work Hard.



Tax Reform and Energy Crises needs to be solved also .


----------



## newdelhinsa

NeutralCitizen said:


> Tax Reform and Energy Crises needs to be solved also .



*(economic/energy prosperity Issues) * covers every thing.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

newdelhinsa said:


> *(economic/energy prosperity Issues) * covers every thing.



Seems so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Economy:

1. Boost Pakistan's tax to rate %. It is one of the lowest in the world.

2. Make a deal with a energy company or import oil from neighboring countries. MY QUESTION IS: WHY DOES PAKISTAN NOT HAVE ALOT OF NATURAL RESOURCES BUT AFGHANISTAN, INDIA, AND IRAN DO?

3. Bring jobs. This will happen if you cut off military budget and focus on bringing foreign companies to come on your soil.

4. Raise your imports! We are one of the biggest cotton producing countries! Focus on that!

5. Educate. This is vital as only illiterates vote for dogs like Zardari or Sharif.

6. Make good relations with neighboring countries. If Pakistan has good relations with India, both sides wil benefit!

And that is what I want in IK's agenda.


----------



## RazPaK

> I will do anything it takes to protect Pakistan from this scumm.
> 
> That is no reason to hate anyone. Instead you keep moving them along and helping them.



There are many reasons as to why. This is a defense forum, not make peace and friends forum. Only you are scum that wants to bow down to the Bharatis.


----------



## Icewolf

RazPaK said:


> There are many reasons as to why. This is a defense forum, not make peace and friends forum. Only you are scum that wants to bow down to the Bharatis.


 
I didn't say you were scum dude. I called our rulers scum. :/

And how are you saying this from the USA?


----------



## RazPaK

> I didn't say you were scum dude. I called our rulers scum. :/
> 
> And how are you saying this from the USA?



I'm typing from the USA?


----------



## Icewolf

RazPaK said:


> I'm typing from the USA?


 
No you act like you know everything within Pakistan but you're living in the USA.


----------



## RazPaK

> No you act like you know everything within Pakistan but you're living in the USA.



It could be that I go every year genius.

I've only been here for 4 years btw.

Family is in Pakistan.


----------



## Icewolf

RazPaK said:


> It could be that I go every year genius.
> 
> I've only been here for 4 years btw.
> 
> Family is in Pakistan.


 
Why do you hate Indians so much?


----------



## Bang Galore

Imran Khan is a decent man & his supporters are the people fed up of the present establishment & see in IK someone who would change all that. Unfortunately, this dream is extremely unlikely to be realised. The very same people who support IK are the ones who will accept none of the necessary somersaults required to put Pakistan on a path towards a better future. Pakistan needs to get its economy in order & for that to happen, two things cannot - an adversarial relationship with India will suck away most of your resources & an adversarial relationship with the U.S. will pretty much make it certain that Pakistan's opportunities for improvement will be blocked in the absence of investment, trade & financial support from the international financial institutions.

IK will also be required to take hard decisions on the domestic front, both on taxes as well as raising tariffs on electricity & the like. Unlikely to be welcomed and any results of starting new power generation plants atleast 4-5 years into his term, the very people who glorify him now will be the ones baying for his blood. Pakistan's power shortage will cripple any massive industrialisation & absence of a good tax base prevents Pakistan from improving its power position. A vicious cycle exists & one that is difficult to break. It will require a lot of will & a determination to take hugely unpopular decisions. Nothing that IK is doing now indicates any toughness to take unpalatable decisions (unpalatable to his supporters), merely offering them a slice of paradise with no means to get there is not going to cut it.


----------



## RazPaK

> Why do you hate Indians so much?



Many reasons, but not so much the people as the country. You want my life story?


----------



## Icewolf

Bang Galore said:


> Imran Khan is a decent man & his supporters are the people fed up of the present establishment & see in IK someone who would change all that. Unfortunately, this dream is extremely unlikely to be realised. The very same people who support IK are the ones who will accept none of the necessary somersaults required to put Pakistan on a path towards a better future. Pakistan needs to get its economy in order & for that to happen, two things cannot - an adversarial relationship with India will suck away most of your resources & an adversarial relationship with the U.S. will pretty much make it certain that Pakistan's opportunities for improvement will be blocked in the absence of investment, trade & financial support from the international financial institutions.
> 
> IK will also be required to take hard decisions on the domestic front, both on taxes as well as raising tariffs on electricity & the like. Unlikely to be welcomed and any results of starting new power generation plants atleast 4-5 years into his term, the very people who glorify him now will be the ones baying for his blood. Pakistan's power shortage will cripple any massive industrialisation & absence of a good tax base prevents Pakistan from improving its power position. A vicious cycle exists & one that is difficult to break. It will require a lot of will & a determination to take hugely unpopular decisions. Nothing that IK is doing now indicates any toughness to take unpalatable decisions (unpalatable to his supporters), merely offering them a slice of paradise with no means to get there is not going to cut it.


 
We trust him. If we voted for others they would ruin us to the core.


----------



## shuntmaster

This is great. All the best to Pakistan. Its well deserved. A prosperous , stable and Democratic Pakistan is in best interests of India and the region too


----------



## RazPaK

> It would likely be best for India to go for all of Kashmir that is currently in Pakistan hold while it's weak.



Lmao. Weak? Either use your brain or stop trolling.


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> It would likely be best for India to go for all of Kashmir that is currently in Pakistan hold while it's weak.


 
Don't start a flame war. Besides, Pakistan will have to go nuclear if that happens. :/


----------



## untitled

NeutralCitizen said:


> It would likely be best for India to go for all of Kashmir that is currently in Pakistan hold while it's weak.



whose side are you on ?


----------



## NeutralCitizen

RazPaK said:


> Lmao. Weak? Either use your brain or stop trolling.



Not to troll of Flame however Pakistan is currently in a very weak state, it could not even detect the USA coming into it's borders during the OBL raid.

---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




Icewolf said:


> Don't start a flame war. Besides, Pakistan will have to go nuclear if that happens. :/



Kargil did not go nuclear.

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------




pdf_shurtah said:


> whose side are you on ?



neither I'm just an observer watching the game.


----------



## RazPaK

> Not to troll of Flame however Pakistan is currently in a very weak state, it could not even detect the USA coming into it's borders during the OBL raid.



The basic and consistent fallacies in your logic that I will point out:

~US was an ally and we were not expecting them to violate our sovereignty.

~Our air defences are primarily focused on our eastern border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

shuntmaster said:


> This is great. All the best to Pakistan. Its well deserved. A prosperous , stable and Democratic Pakistan is in best interests of India and the region too



I dont agree with that. A weak and splintered Pakistan will turn out to be far better.. Strong neighbors have never benefited any country historically..


----------



## RazPaK

> I dont agree with that. A weak and splintered Pakistan will turn out to be far better.. Strong neighbors have never benefited any country historically..



Lmao go give your brother a kiss Ice wolf.


----------



## untitled

NeutralCitizen said:


> Kargil did not go nuclear.



Kargil was not a declared all out war



> neither I'm just an observer watching the game.



Do you have a fascination of the macabre ? That is the lives of one billion people you are talking about


----------



## rohailmalhi

NeutralCitizen said:


> It would likely be best for India to go for all of Kashmir that is currently in Pakistan hold while it's weak.



Really............. troooooooolllllllll. Want to hijack this thread to another mud slinging thread. 


On topic: I will vote for IK inshaallah but my hopes are not high coz last time people have very high hopes for a change with Obama and see how things turn out to be , ever worst than Bush time.

I think in next election IK should become opposition leader.Coz a healthy opposition is going to be very good for Pakistan.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

RazPaK said:


> The basic and consistent fallacies in your logic that I will point out:
> 
> ~US was an ally and we were not expecting them to violate our sovereignty.
> 
> ~Our air defences are primarily focused on our eastern border.



Will you also expect a Kargil from india. however Pakistan very much is in a weak state like a r o t ting house only needs a push to finally collapse it.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------




AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> I dont agree with that. A weak and splintered Pakistan will turn out to be far better.. Strong neighbors have never benefited any country historically..



Well this is what Most Indians want.


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> Not to troll of Flame however Pakistan is currently in a very weak state, it could not even detect the USA coming into it's borders during the OBL raid.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Kargil did not go nuclear.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:05 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> neither I'm just an observer watching the game.


 
NO radar can detect the US stealth choppers.


----------



## RazPaK

> Will you also expect a Kargil from india. however Pakistan very much is in a weak state like a ******* house only needs a push to finally collapse it.



I think your confusing Pakistan for the economic state of the US.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

pdf_shurtah said:


> Kargil was not a declared all out war
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a fascination of the macabre ? That is the lives of one billion people you are talking about



India goes for a kargil

Actually I would very much like to see what happens if India trys what Pakistan failed to do almost 3 different times.
It's whoever Strikes first.

However were going off topic now.


----------



## Edevelop

NeutralCitizen said:


> It would likely be best for India to go for all of Kashmir that is currently in Pakistan hold while it's weak.



I thought you were a "Neutral Citizen"?


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> Will you also expect a Kargil from india. however Pakistan very much is in a weak state like a ******* house only needs a push to finally collapse it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:12 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is what Most Indians want.


 
When a card house goes down, there is a rush of air. Just like a supernova. If you are too close, you will die.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

cb4 said:


> I thought you were a "Neutral Citizen"?



I am you will see many of my comment pissing Indians off in their section.


----------



## RazPaK

> Actually I would very much like to see what happens if India trys what Pakistan failed to do almost 3 different times.
> It's whoever Strikes first



As I would love to see what Israel would do to Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NeutralCitizen

RazPaK said:


> I think your confusing Pakistan for the economic state of the US.



Who Knows we will have to see anyway were going off topic now.


----------



## Icewolf

Do you get what I mean?


----------



## RazPaK

> I thought you were a "Neutral Citizen"?



This dude is like the Neutral troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## newdelhinsa

Can we get back to the topic in hand ?


----------



## Icewolf

We go down, we will take the whole world down with us. Our 250+ nukes are enough to let the whole world live in a nuclear winter.


----------



## RazPaK

> that would Risk the Peace treaty getting destroyed if Israel strikes not to mention even further isolated.



Egypt has a weak military and now that it is in a weak state, Israel could easily overtake Sinai.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Self Delete.


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> Well just have to see if it ever happens won't we ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Yes I think it's gotten way off topic.


 
It doesn't take much effort to click a big red button.


----------



## Edevelop

Same with Turkey, they can get Greece now.


----------



## untitled

newdelhinsa said:


> Can we get back to the topic in hand ?



After we send our Egyptian German American friend packing yes


----------



## RazPaK

> Topic is pakistan not egypt now, gotten way of topic.



Whatever you say Masari.


----------



## untitled

NeutralCitizen said:


> Topic is pakistan not egypt now, gotten way of topic.



Reminds me the words of George HW Bush during the first Gulf War

*You started it but we are going to finish it *


----------



## Mike2011

Pakistan goldenage means Indian diamond age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Pakistan has so much potential but this sick PPP government is looting us hard.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

pdf_shurtah said:


> Reminds me the words of G H Bush during the first Gulf War
> 
> *You started it but we are going to finish it *



Wise man my mistake for giving India some advice .


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> gotten way of topic.
> 
> Anyway to put this in reality
> 
> India > Pakistan
> Israel > Egypt
> 
> there fair enough ?


 
Can it be 

Afghanistan > USA

since...


----------



## RazPaK

Unless IK brings reforms to the system, he will only help create a bigger fraud party than PPP. One good man cannot change the country, but only his actions.

I don't know if I would vote for IK because he wants to sideline the oppression of the people of Kashmir.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> Can it be
> 
> Afghanistan > USA
> 
> since...



Maybe it can who knows.

---------- Post added at 10:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:24 PM ----------




RazPaK said:


> Unless IK brings reforms to the system, he will only help create a bigger fraud party than PPP. One good man cannot change the country, but only his actions.
> 
> I don't know if I would vote for IK because he wants to sideline the oppression of the people of Kashmir.



Musharraf is you savior.


----------



## Mike2011

NeutralCitizen said:


> Pakistan golden age would mean it will be strong enough to start supporting Covert operations into Kashmir. India should Watch Pakistan closely.



Kashmir is off topic here. It will derail thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

> Musharraf is you savior.



Perhaps, but maybe not. Musharraf would be good if he were to dictate foreign policy, or if he has full proof reforms for putting corruption under close checks and scrutiny.


----------



## Icewolf

RazPaK said:


> Unless IK brings reforms to the system, he will only help create a bigger fraud party than PPP. One good man cannot change the country, but only his actions.
> 
> I don't know if I would vote for IK because he wants to sideline the oppression of the people of Kashmir.


 
Kashmir issue has been in our minds for so long why can't we just stick to our LoC's? And with Kashmir issue out of the way we can focus on our economy like China and then invade Kashmir again, again like China (Tibet).


----------



## RazPaK

> Kashmir issue has been in our minds for so long why can't we just stick to our LoC's? And with Kashmir issue out of the way we can focus on our economy like China and then invade Kashmir again, again like China (Tibet).



I don't care about invading it. I just want those people to have their human rights.


----------



## Edevelop

NeutralCitizen said:


> Pakistan golden age would mean it will be strong enough to start supporting Covert operations into Kashmir. India should Watch Pakistan closely.



Why would it be a problem? If we can send someone like Ajmal Kasab in India, then why would it be a problem for an army operation in Kashmir??


----------



## RazPaK

> Why would it be a problem? If we can send someone like Ajmal Kasab in India, then why would it be a problem for an army operation in Kashmir??



Don't make him break a brain cell.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> Kashmir issue has been in our minds for so long why can't we just stick to our LoC's? And with Kashmir issue out of the way we can focus on our economy like China and then invade Kashmir again, again like China (Tibet).



The Last Golden Age of Pakistan was during Ayub Khan rule and during the 1965 war economy started to go downhill after that. don't try something that's already failed.


----------



## Icewolf

RazPaK said:


> I don't care about invading it. I just want those people to have their human rights.


 
That is why they don't have rights. Because Kashmiris want to be part of Pakistan. After we annex it, it will be back to normal.


----------



## RazPaK

> That is why they don't have rights. Because Kashmiris want to be part of Pakistan. After we annex it, it will be back to normal.



But I don't think your brothers from the East will allow you to do this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbhimanyuShrivastav

cb4 said:


> Why would it be a problem? If we can send someone like Ajmal Kasab in India, then why would it be a problem for an army operation in Kashmir??



Every thief can not become a robber.. Thats why ...

The fact that Pakistan establishment can organize terror strikes does not mean it can mount successful military operations in Kashmir. We all know how 1965 attack and Kargil went.


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> The Last Golden Age of Pakistan was during Ayub Khan rule and during the 1965 war economy started to go downhill after that. don't try something that's already failed.


 
Golden Ages DO NOT come that early. Sure Ayub Khan was a great leader, but Musharraf was a great leader also. What about when Nawaz Sharif was PM? We had GDP of 10%

---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 AM ----------




RazPaK said:


> But I don't think your brothers from the East will allow you to do this.


 
It's like taking a toy from a brother that has 10 more toys.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

cb4 said:


> Why would it be a problem? If we can send someone like Ajmal Kasab in India, then why would it be a problem for an army operation in Kashmir??



Kashmir is a core Issue for Pakistan while your Economy and Military are falling behind India to keep up in matching it you are missing your golden age


----------



## Icewolf

AbhimanyuShrivastav said:


> Every thief can not become a robber.. Thats why ...
> 
> The fact that Pakistan establishment can organize terror strikes does not mean it can mount successful military operations in Kashmir. We all know how 1965 attack and Kargil went.


 
In Kargil war we won.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> Golden Ages DO NOT come that early. Sure Ayub Khan was a great leader, but Musharraf was a great leader also. What about when Nawaz Sharif was PM? We had GDP of 10%
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:33 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> It's like taking a toy from a brother that has 10 more toys.



Actually it did during the 60's Pakistan was pretty tolerant Nation with a good growing economy and you had east pakistan back then you were a model for countries South Korea followed your model back then. you lost your only chance to regain Kashmir, you should have strike during the 1962 sino-indian war not 1965 just giving some heads up.


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> Kashmir is a core Issue for Pakistan while your Economy and Military are falling behind India to keep up in matching it you are missing your golden age


 
Our economy was much better in other times. It's just this leadership. Once it goes I guarantee you won't talk this BS anymore.

---------- Post added at 03:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------




NeutralCitizen said:


> Actually it did during the 60's Pakistan was pretty tolerant Nation with a good growing economy and you had east pakistan back then you were a model for countries South Korea followed your model back then. you lost your only chance to regain Kashmir, you should have strike during the 1962 sino-indian war not 1965 just giving some heads up.


 
Who are you to give us advice? India was making nuclear weapons then.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> Our economy was much better in other times. It's just this leadership. Once it goes I guarantee you won't talk this BS anymore.



There are many other problems to talk about  such as the issue of minorities unfairly treated and driven out and Baluchistan Issues.


----------



## OrionHunter

Let's get real. Unless and until the Pakistan Establishment makes a paradigm shift in the policy of state sponsored militancy, and turning a blind eye to the shenanigans of extremist self styled mullahs who preach nothing but hate to further their own agendas, nothing is going to change. 

This policy took roots during Zia's rule and has gained a momentum of its own. Today Pakistan stands vilified in the eyes of the world. Even the Pakistanis know it. Change can only come about if the people of Pakistan force the Establishment to change course to focus more on development, eradication of poverty, trade and improving the lot of the people instead of heading down this disastrous and destructive path. Pakistan society it seems is slowly but surely getting more and more radicalized by these extremist groups which needless to say doesn't augur well for Pakistan as a whole. 

*Will Imran Khan be able to make this paradigm shift? We hope so. Pakistan deserves a better future and this is in the hands of the Pakistani people themselves to make it happen.* I think all external problems even with arch rivals India can be solved not by the use of the gun but by friendship and understanding. But I hasten to add that many here on this forum would throw this option out of the window due to the intrinsic hate they have for India and anything Indian. And that's the crux of the problem.

I hope relations improve between our two countries for a better future for us and the generations to come!

Cheers!


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> Our economy was much better in other times. It's just this leadership. Once it goes I guarantee you won't talk this BS anymore.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Who are you to give us advice? India was making nuclear weapons then.



India got it first weapon in the 70's not 60's.


----------



## Icewolf

self deleted


----------



## NeutralCitizen

OrionHunter said:


> Let's get real. Unless and until the Pakistan Establishment makes a paradigm shift in the policy of state sponsored militancy, and turning a blind eye to the shenanigans of extremist self styled mullahs who preach nothing but hate to further their own agendas, nothing is going to change.
> 
> This policy took roots during Zia's rule and has gained a momentum of its own. Today Pakistan stands vilified in the eyes of the world. Even the Pakistanis know it. Change can only come about if the people of Pakistan force the Establishment to change course to focus more on development, eradication of poverty, trade and improving the lot of the people instead of heading down this disastrous and destructive path. Pakistan society it seems is slowly but surely getting more and more radicalized by these extremist groups which needless to say doesn't augur well for Pakistan as a whole.
> 
> Will Imran Khan be able to make this paradigm shift? We hope so. Pakistan deserves a better future and this is in the hands of the Pakistani people themselves to make it happen. I think all external problems even with arch rivals India can be solved not by the use of the gun but by friendship and understanding. But I hasten to add that many here on this forum would throw this option out of the window due to the intrinsic hate they have for India and anything Indian. And that's the crux of the problem.
> 
> I hope relations improve between our two countries improves for a better future and the generations to come!
> 
> Cheers!



Pakistan is suffering form the sins of it's past only Pakistani's can save themselves from the mess they created, Pakistan today is not Jinnah's rather it's Zia .

---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------




Icewolf said:


> Baloch terrorists and the Taliban are funded by India, I think you know that.
> 
> And majority of Balochis love us, you probably haven't even been in Balochistan.



LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> India got it first weapon in the 70's not 60's.


 
When did I say India had nukes? I said India was MAKING them.

And have your ever heard of a "poor mans nuclear bomb"?


----------



## NeutralCitizen

+


Icewolf said:


> When did I say India had nukes? I said India was MAKING them.
> 
> And have your ever heard of a "poor mans nuclear bomb"?



Making and actually having them on time is to different things.


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> Pakistan is suffering form the sins of it's past only Pakistani's can save themselves from the mess they created, Pakistan today is not Jinnah's rather it's Zia .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:41 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> LOL


 
You're hilarious, though you won't listen to me. Keep laughing. We won't help you like we did when you guys were fighting Israel anymore.

---------- Post added at 03:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------




NeutralCitizen said:


> +
> 
> Making and actually having them on time is to different things.


 
Rocks and boulders still hurt no matter what the difference between them.


----------



## Mike2011

Entire economy is controlled by military. There is nothing left more under civilian rule. Civilian govt is used for getting loan/AID.
There is no chance of pakistan getting better. You will also see no coup.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> You're hilarious, though you won't listen to me. Keep laughing. We won't help you like we did when you guys were fighting Israel anymore.



What does this even have to do with Israel, Pakistan cannot stand on it's own two feet without help today let alone aid others, you must first fix yourself to help others.


----------



## RazPaK

> Let's get real. Unless and until the Pakistan Establishment makes a paradigm shift in the policy of state sponsored militancy, and turning a blind eye to the shenanigans of extremist self styled mullahs who preach nothing but hate to further their own agendas, nothing is going to change.
> 
> This policy took roots during Zia's rule and has gained a momentum of its own. Today Pakistan stands vilified in the eyes of the world. Even the Pakistanis know it. Change can only come about if the people of Pakistan force the Establishment to change course to focus more on development, eradication of poverty, trade and improving the lot of the people instead of heading down this disastrous and destructive path. Pakistan society it seems is slowly but surely getting more and more radicalized by these extremist groups which needless to say doesn't augur well for Pakistan as a whole.
> 
> Will Imran Khan be able to make this paradigm shift? We hope so. Pakistan deserves a better future and this is in the hands of the Pakistani people themselves to make it happen. I think all external problems even with arch rivals India can be solved not by the use of the gun but by friendship and understanding. But I hasten to add that many here on this forum would throw this option out of the window due to the intrinsic hate they have for India and anything Indian. And that's the crux of the problem.
> 
> I hope relations improve between our two countries improves for a better future for us and the generations to come!
> 
> Cheers!



Nice try Bharati, but your nauseating speech and crocodile tears cannot fool us.


----------



## Icewolf

We don't need US aid when it's only 0.04% of our GDP. Do some research before you talk. 

And what aid do we have? America has not given us any aid, China is on anothr issue and India won't do anything to help us. 

You will be waiting for Pakistan when Israel attack you.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> We don't need US aid when it's only 0.04% of our GDP. Do some research before you talk.
> 
> And what aid do we have? America has not given us any aid, China is on anothr issue and India won't do anything to help us.
> 
> You will be waiting for Pakistan when Israel attack you.




Aid and Loans spent unwisely or doesn't even reach the people. No I won't, I want Pakistan to stand on it's own two feet and become strong before it does anything.


----------



## Icewolf

Imran Khan is the only option for us... I believe what this man said. He made us win the World Cup, made a school, made a cancer hospital and donates to the Flood Relief. We have better options than Egypt atleast.


----------



## RazPaK

> What does this even have to do with Israel, Pakistan cannot stand on it's own two feet without help today let alone aid others, you must first fix yourself to help others.



Are you mistaking us for Greece? We are no where in as a bad a situation as Greece. Are you retarded?


----------



## OrionHunter

Icewolf said:


> Baloch terrorists and the Taliban are funded by India, I think you know that.


*PROOF?* Stop shooting from the hip unless you have proof. If you have, then show it. If you don't then I suggest you just zipper up and stop spreading nonsense. This twaddle from self styled 'know-alls' like you is getting pretty tiring!


----------



## Icewolf

NeutralCitizen said:


> Aid and Loans spent unwisely or doesn't even reach the people. No I won't, I want Pakistan to stand on it's own two feet and become strong before it does anything.


 
Sorry, sir. Even with our current status we are going to be one of the biggest economies in the world while Egypt is left all the way in the back. And I'm not saying this. Alot of educated experts are saying this.


----------



## Mike2011

RazPaK said:


> Are you mistaking us for Greece? We are no where in as a bad a situation as Greece. Are you retarded?



You won't hear because no one cares abt pakistan. That is hard truth.


----------



## RazPaK

> PROOF? Stop shooting from the hip unless you have proof. If you have, then show it. If you don't then I suggest you just zipper up and stop spreading nonsense. This twaddle from self styled 'know-alls' like you is getting pretty tiring!



Musharraf had showed you Bharatis, proof.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

RazPaK said:


> Are you mistaking us for Greece? We are no where in as a bad a situation as Greece. Are you retarded?



Who knows could be time will tell if pakistan does get a golden age.


----------



## Icewolf

self deleted


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> Imran Khan is the only option for us... I believe what this man said. He made us win the World Cup, made a school, made a cancer hospital and donates to the Flood Relief. We have better options than Egypt atleast.



I hope you do better then Egypt


----------



## RazPaK

> You won't hear because no one cares abt pakistan. That is hard truth.



Hear what?


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> Sorry, sir. Even with our current status we are going to be one of the biggest economies in the world while Egypt is left all the way in the back. And I'm not saying this. Alot of educated experts are saying this.



Well if everything goes well then let it Pakistan needs to get stronger.


----------



## Icewolf

Mike2011 said:


> You won't hear because no one cares abt pakistan. That is hard truth.


 
I think I would care about a country if they had nukes. You?


----------



## RazPaK

This thread is just being ruined by Neutral Troll here.


----------



## Icewolf

self deleted


----------



## nalandapride

Icewolf said:


> We don't need US aid when it's only 0.04% of our GDP. Do some research before you talk.
> 
> And what aid do we have? America has not given us any aid, China is on anothr issue and India won't do anything to help us.
> 
> You will be waiting for Pakistan when Israel attack you.



Ground fact is dear, your Pakistan don't have much money to spend. Your whole annual budget is about $30 Billion in which only 5-6 Billion is available to spend on development work, rest wasted in debt repayment and defence budget. And If Americans are giving you 2-3 Billions, it is huge when you have only 5-6 billion to spend on development. With every passing year, Pakistan is reducing its allotment for development purpose like Education, Infrastructure, Healthcare etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mike2011 said:


> You won't hear because no one cares abt pakistan. That is hard truth.



Pakistan has alot of value strategically and is important however it's undeveloped and Corrupt, filed with Radicalism and unstable if these things were removed Pakistan would prosper.

---------- Post added at 10:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 PM ----------




Icewolf said:


> We are strong. Just when 2008 started it all came downhill.



Yes it seems Musharraf should have been kept in power I regret the Western powers did not aid keeping him.


----------



## Mike2011

NeutralCitizen said:


> Pakistan has alot of value *strategically *and is important however it's undeveloped and Corrupt, filed with Radicalism and unstable if these things were removed Pakistan would prosper.



I hear that BS always.


----------



## Icewolf

nalandapride said:


> Ground fact is dear, your Pakistan don't have much money to spend. Your whole annual budget is about $30 Billion in which only 5-6 Billion is available to spend on development work, rest wasted in debt repayment and defence budget. And If Americans are giving you 2-3 Billions, it is huge when you have only 5-6 billion to spend on development. With every passing year, Pakistan is reducing its allotment for development purpose like Education, Infrastructure, Healthcare etc.


 
honey, you don't know anything, so please don't talk. our corrupt leaders hve more money than what you are talking about.


----------



## A1Kaid

NeutralCitizen, you really aren't saying anything new or anything we don't know, can you at least post some new information besides telling us what needs to be done.


----------



## Icewolf

self deleted


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mike2011 said:


> I hear that BS always.



It's true.

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------




Icewolf said:


> Radicalism does not prevail in Pakistan. I live here.



I disagree on that including a couple of Politicians in Pakistan that were killed, and several minority groups.


----------



## Icewolf

Mike2011 said:


> I hear that BS always.


 

umadbro?


----------



## Mike2011

Icewolf said:


> I think I would care about a country if they had nukes. You?



In couple years pakistan may trade nukes for some $$ like North Korea.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

A1Kaid said:


> NeutralCitizen, you really aren't saying anything new or anything we don't know, can you at least post some new information besides telling us what needs to be done.



Tax Reform, Solving the Energy Crises, getting Zardari out of power, Focus more on Development and education.

---------- Post added at 11:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 PM ----------




Mike2011 said:


> In couple years pakistan may trade nukes for some $$ like North Korea.



Likely to the Gulf States in exchange for $$$$ due to the Iran Tensions.


----------



## Mike2011

NeutralCitizen said:


> It's true.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree on that including a couple of Politicians in Pakistan that were killed, and several minority groups.



Pakistan's strategic asset is some brainwashed people ready to blow up.


----------



## RazPaK

Indians just come and troll our forums. Now Neutral clown here is part of their circle jerk.


----------



## Icewolf

self deleted


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Mike2011 said:


> Pakistan's strategic asset is some brainwashed people ready to blow up.



Reported.


----------



## Mike2011

Icewolf said:


> If it comes to that, I'd rather launch all of them and the whole world will live in a nuclear winter.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:01 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> haha your hilarious. *reported*



To launch nuke, you need balls.

otherwise, you could have taken kashmir now.
"Give us kashmir or we will nuke you"


----------



## NeutralCitizen

RazPaK said:


> Indians just come and troll our forums. Now Neutral clown here is part of their circle jerk.



No I'm not I pissed off plenty with my truthful comments on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

Mike2011 said:


> To launch nuke, you need balls.
> 
> otherwise, you could have taken kashmir now.
> "Give us kashmir or we will nuke you"


 
To attack Pakistan you need balls.

"India will attack Pakistan after 2008 Mumbai atacks"

"India will attack Pakistan because of insurgency in Kashmir"

Go away arsehole

---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 AM ----------

I had some nice words for you Mike2011 but this forum has been changed to Indian Defense Forum


----------



## RazPaK

> I had some nice words for you Mike2011 but this forum has been changed to Indian Defense Forum



Don't be mean to your brothers.


----------



## NeutralCitizen

Icewolf said:


> To attack Pakistan you need balls.
> 
> "India will attack Pakistan after 2008 Mumbai atacks"
> 
> "India will attack Pakistan because of insurgency in Kashmir"
> 
> Go away arsehole
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:08 AM ----------
> 
> I had some nice words for you Mike2011 but this forum has been changed to Indian Defense Forum



His ban is most defiantly coming Reported to 3 mods.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

RazPaK said:


> Don't be mean to your brothers.


 
One red bean doesn't mean they're all red

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

> One red bean doesn't mean they're all red



I appreciate the fact that you're young and idealistic. That's about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icewolf

RazPaK said:


> I appreciate the fact that you're young and idealistic. That's about it.


 
if you do not like me, dont look at my posts


----------



## K-Xeroid

NeutralCitizen said:


> It's true.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------
> 
> 
> *
> I disagree on that including a couple of Politicians in Pakistan that were killed, and several minority groups.*


Last time we have seen Raymond davis.. There are many intellegence working secretly in Pakistan frm all over world.. Recently Norway's intellegence cheif had resigned after accepting their presence in Pakistan..
Norway
Even American are reaching to Taliban with the help of German intelligence .Afghan Taliban: Peace talks won't end fighting - CBS News. Many others are present here.. why don't you highlight those points that no more intellegence interference in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## venu309

Icewolf said:


> if you do not like me, dont look at my posts



Icewolf brother, you are on the right track, do not get agitated by trolls from either side. Peace between our countries is the only solution & probably IK is the answer to that.


----------



## Icewolf

venu309 said:


> Icewolf brother, you are on the right track, do not get agitated by trolls from either side. Peace between our countries is the only solution & probably IK is the answer to that.


 
thank you bro it's just some people dont understand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

